# Newbie incan question re: EO-9 in 9P



## jbviau (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, all. Previously I've been more of an LED guy, but within the last week I built a 9P to try out an EO-9. Boy does this thing throw compared to my Wolf Eyes P4 LED! 

I'm using 3 CR123A batteries, i.e. primaries. Would the lamp decrease or increase in brightness if I switched to 2 of AW's 17500 li-ion rechargeables?

Also, what's the next step up in brightness/throw for someone like me who's starting to warm up to incans?

Thanks for any help/advice!


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 19, 2008)

If you were using 18500's, I would say it would stay the same. I have a similar setup with my Wolf Eyes Raider with the LF HO-9. While the voltage is higher with 3xcr123's, the DIP in voltage (or sag as it's also called) is lower with the 18500's or 18650's making for a "wash." As for the 17500, I don't know for sure but I have read here where those will sag more due to the lower overall capacity or higher internal resistance (or both). 

So I would bet in your case it will appear somewhat dimmer. If you want full time rechargeable use, get a body that will take 18500's and put your head and tailcap on it and you should be set.


----------



## jbviau (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks. Any suggestions on the 2X18500 body you mentioned?


----------



## mdocod (Apr 19, 2008)

AW brand 17500s will drive an EO-9 brighter than any CR123s on the market through the majority of the discharge. To back up my claim... do the following:

first have a look here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/67078

The EO-9 draws 2 amps, so look at 2 amp discharge graphs of major brand high quality cells....

We see that for the most part, CR123s start off around 2.3-2.4V, some holding steady then around that voltage for about the first 15-25 minutes,, then spending the next 10-15 or so minutes of the discharge falling to around 2.0V, after which point they fall off the map (which would appear as very dim output, you would probably chuck the cells when they dropped a little ways below 2V per cell into the load)...

So a fresh set of really good cells will give you about 7.2Vbatt as the best possible output, diminishing over the course of the run to about 6V before falling off the map. 

--------------

Now look here....
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/117117

scroll down to the AW 17500 1100mAH cells. 
We see that these cells start off at about 3.9V into a 2A load, and are down to about 3.3V at the 30 minute mark.
So 2 of these cells would start off around 7.8V and diminish to around 6.6V before needing to be recharged. With a useful runtime of almost exactly 30 minutes here. 

---------------

If you were to overlay a discharge comparison of the 2x17500 to a 3xCR123 on a graph, with voltage vertical and time horizontal, the AW 17500s would have a higher voltage at any point through the useful discharge of the cells.


----------



## jbviau (Apr 19, 2008)

Guess I couldn't hope for a better answer to my question that that! Plus it's an answer that appeals to my green streak. Thanks much.


----------



## nzgunnie (Apr 20, 2008)

What he said...

I'm actually running that set up in my 9P, very bright.

It's a lot brighter than the P90, I currently don't have a P91 to compare it with, but it's not as bright as my MN16 (although that's running on 2x18650 so it's not exactly an equal comparison). 

The next step up in brightness in the 9P is the P91 lamp, but that draws about 2.5 amps, which is too much for the 17500s.

FWIW, my cheap multimeter shows the E09 is only drawing 1.85 amps on the 17500s.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 20, 2008)

keep in mind that adding a multi-meter to the circuit can add resistance, which can reduce the current through the circuit. Depends on the meter and the wires and the contacts being made.


----------



## nzgunnie (Apr 20, 2008)

Perhaps I'll take it to work and try it on the Fluke, that should give a more reliable reading.


----------



## Niconical (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello. 

Firstly, a big thank you to Mdocod. 
His knowledge yet again has pointed me in the right direction. 

As such, I recently ordered 2 x 17500 batteries from AW, and I will be running them with a Lumens Factory HO-9 in a 9P. 

My only question here is about Lumens factory themselves. 
How are they for ordering, do things turn up ok, no problems etc?

Are they one of the "approved" sellers in general, or is ordering from them more a case of place-your-bets and see if it's "out of stock - on back order" for the next 10 weeks?

Thank you


----------



## generic808 (Aug 29, 2008)

I order all my LF bulbs from lighthound. If they don't have it in stock, their site says so. Nick, I know you're in Spain so I don't know how much they charge for intn'l shipping, but it is free shipping for US orders over $75. Had I known you wanted LF bulbs, I would've sent it out with your last order.


----------



## nzgunnie (Aug 29, 2008)

Ive ordered direct from LF (I'm in New Zealand so there's no gain in ordering from Lighthound) and they always arrive promptly.


----------



## mdocod (Aug 30, 2008)

I've also ordered direct from LF before, no problems.


----------



## dudemar (Aug 31, 2008)

mdocod said:


> I've also ordered direct from LF before, no problems.



Ditto.

In my last order with Lumens Factory, the Hong Kong postal service discarded my order because it was damaged.:sick2: Mark from LF immediately re-sent my order, and included a free LF t-shirt!:huh:

Lumens Factory is very reliable with orders to say the least.:twothumbs


----------



## Niconical (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

Since ordering I have received emails confirming the order, another offering any help needed for incan setups, and then another confirming that the package has shipped. 

I was just concerned before because I hadn't really heard of them, but they clearly seem to be one of the good ones, so I will no doubt be back again for more. 

On that subject, I'm really getting more and more interested in incans. 

On the way to me I have a Lumens Factory EO-9 to be used in a Surefire 9P with 2 x AW 17500 (I wonder where I got that idea from....., mdocod ). 

I also have on the way to me a 3.7v P60 lamp and 2 x 17670 batteries, all from AW, to go in a 6P. 

I can't wait for them to arrive now and to start running a 'real' incan.


----------



## Niconical (Sep 1, 2008)

Me again. 

Question....

Would a Lumens Factory EO-4 (3.7v) work well with a single AW 17670?

Thank you


----------



## USM0083 (Sep 1, 2008)

Niconical said:


> Me again.
> 
> Question....
> 
> ...


 
Should work fine. 

According to MDs list:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Cell configuration: 1x17670

Bulb Options:
LF D26 HO-4: 7W, 106 - 69 lumen in 49 minutes
G&P D26 3.7V: 8W, 118 - 72 lumen in 40 minutes 
WE D26 3.7V: 8W, 114 - 69 lumen in 42 minutes
LF D26 EO-4: 9W, 122 - 70 lumen in 37 minutes
G&P D26 3.7V "DX 10W xenon": 7W, 118 - 72 lumen in 40 minutes
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## santza (Oct 1, 2008)

How much tailcap amps do you guys measure in your EO-9? I get only 1,85 amps with 2xAW prot. 18500. Shouldnt it be more than two amps?? 

Also the frosting in bulb tip is not done correctly. The frosting reaches almost to the half of the bulb on the other side. This obiviously reduces throw. Hotspot is very oval and off centre. My host is leef 2X18500 with surefire twisty and bezel. All contact points and resistance should be ok. I will try to take beamshots later, thanks guys for any comments.


----------



## lctorana (Oct 1, 2008)

jbviau said:


> Also, what's the next step up in brightness/throw...


Might not quite be the *next *step up, but I recommend the 2x18500 Prince.

Neat, compact and as bright as the famous RoP. And a similar size to the 9P. Lux output about double the 2x17500 / EO-9 combo.

And no dearer than a 9P, either.


----------



## bagman (Oct 2, 2008)

Niconical said:


> Me again.
> 
> Question....
> 
> ...



It works but not as bright or white as on a 18650.

You are better off with a HO-4 with a 17670 IMO


----------



## LumensMaximus (Oct 12, 2008)

I just posted, also received the LF E09 and was pleasantly surprised, got mine from Lighthound, very good service :twothumbs




> Hi, all. Previously I've been more of an LED guy, but within the last week I built a 9P to try out an EO-9. Boy does this thing throw compared to my Wolf Eyes P4 LED!


----------



## cl0123 (Oct 12, 2008)

2xRCR123 + EO-9
2x17500 + EO-9
(using AW Protected cells)

Just tried those out over the weekend. #1 by itself is quite bright, but the spill was a bit weak (out of a SF C2 head). #2 is visibly brighter with similar beam pattern (out of a C3 head). 

I know there are lots of mentions that incandescent lights throw better than LED. Since it was "dark" outside the other night , I did take a Malkoff M60 drop-in along for the fun of it. Actually, I just do not have any way of quantifying the throw of the flashlights. I agree that the warmer incandescent beams did provide a better contrasts as well as showing better contours of the target. However, in terms of intensity, I am thinking perhaps the M60 can illuminate the target just as well. LED is new to me and my eyes do prefer the incandescent lights, but I am just not sure whether it is really intensity or a matter of familiarity. 

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## mdocod (Oct 13, 2008)

It would be fairly difficult to come to any absolute conclusion comparing an EO-9 and M60, the beam patterns are different, the color spectrum is different, but both are generating similar "torch" lumens. (same ballpark range). 

Don't run that EO-9 on the RCR123s as a standard configuration. It'll just wear out those cells.

Eric


----------



## sappyg (Oct 13, 2008)

Niconical said:


> Me again.
> 
> Question....
> 
> ...


 
this is a great set up to run an incan.... i run an E0-4 with this batt and you will not believe the run time you get.


----------



## sawlight (Oct 13, 2008)

lctorana said:


> Might not quite be the *next *step up, but I recommend the 2x18500 Prince.
> 
> Neat, compact and as bright as the famous RoP. And a similar size to the 9P. Lux output about double the 2x17500 / EO-9 combo.
> 
> And no dearer than a 9P, either.


 

Nic lights, but I think the O/P was meaning other bulbs for the 9p. There are many of us that have just discoverd this versatile little light and want more and more from it:twothumbs

OK Eric, I am fished in. I don't think I want the cell extender, but I want to try the p91 out and rechargables are going to be a must. I am using my 9p with the EO-9 on primaries now. What is the optimal size to bore the inside out for 18500's? I don't have the money to buy them right now, but I have the time to do the machine work. And when I have the money I wont have the time again. It's a vicious circle. Thank you.
Anything on the horizin bigger and badder than the EO-9 and P91?
I like my LED's, but there is nothing like a pure powerful incan to soothe you're soul in the dark forest of life:twothumbs


----------



## LED61 (Oct 13, 2008)

cl0123 said:


> 2xRCR123 + EO-9
> 2x17500 + EO-9
> (using AW Protected cells)
> 
> ...


 

DON´T DO #1 !!!!

It´s too much current draw for the little RCR´s. In fact it is borderline with the 17500´s. Two 18500´s are ideal.


----------

